# Black Hair Algae and Hydrogen Peroxide



## Slaz

Checking to see if anyone has tried using Peroxide to control Black Hair Algae. Researching this on the internet has me confused! Don't know if I should or shouldn't.


----------



## jaysee

I know people who have had success with that. They shut off the filter so there’s no current and then use a dropper to squirt it directly onto the surface that’s growing the algae. If you can take it out of the tank that’s helpful. Another friend of mine got a flying fox to eat it all, which it did.

Hydrogen peroxide is harmless and will just turn to water.


----------



## Slaz

Thanks for your quick reply. Apparently what you mentioned is one way to treat for Black Hair Algae. There is another method, and that is directly adding 3ml of 3% Hydrogen peroxide per gal of water. Let that mixture soak for 15 to 30 mins, and than do a major water change. Aprox 50%. I have a 45 gal tank therefore that would be 135 ml. But like I said; some people swear by this method; others don't, as they obviously must have had a bad experience! Just trying to get the opinion of some people that might have tried this.


----------



## jaysee

Do they remove the fish?


----------



## Slaz

Nope. Apparently some have used it in shrimp tanks, with the shrimp and were successful.


----------



## aussieJJDude

Slaz said:


> Nope. Apparently some have used it in shrimp tanks, with the shrimp and were successful.


H2O2 doaing is fine with fish and inverts in the tank. Just dont go overboard with it, and they be fine. 


Many have had success with the removal of BBA by increasing circulation and/or CO2 (whether its pressurized or liquid). So just some food for thought.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Slaz

I received a wave maker for xmas. Have had it running for a few days now. Will see what that does.


----------



## Slaz

It's been nearly a week since I did the hydrogen Peroxide treatment. It appears that it was successful. My Black Hair Algae is non existent. And the bonu part is; I didn't lose any fish.


----------



## UncommonPleco

Did you give it the 1, 2 punch !!! ?


----------



## Slaz

UncommonPleco said:


> Did you give it the 1, 2 punch !!! ?


Don't know what you mean by 1, 2 punch. All I did is add peroxide to the tank water; let stand for 30 mins and than did a 50% water change.


----------



## UncommonPleco

The 1, 2 punch involves dosing the whole tank with 3ml per gallon for 15 min with good water circulation. Then after a 50% water change, you hit the tank with the initial dose of Seachen Excel. I've never done it due to some reports of livestock death. I'm glad to hear peroxide dosing worked for you.


----------

